# Egyptian Gains Independence On The Day After ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This little guy or gal was set free at the local duck pond park yesterday (July 5). My oh my! What a flapping, hopping, jumping, swimming, diving time was had. By today the youngster was happily grazing with the "big" birds (Canada Geese) and seemed to be perfectly at home. 

http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Egyptian (pics from the day it originally came to me). 

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

He/she is a very cute little duck or goose. Hope he/she has a good life!
Taylor


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So, Terry,

Youse loosed da' noose ta' give da' juice to da' happy goose widda' wagging caboose?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, ya got it Pidgey .. except for the wagging part .. only Muscovies do that!

Terry


----------

